# PSA: Pieps Vector Recall



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up. I kept meaning to do it and then forgot too. 

I use the Pieps DSP. The Vector sure looks sexy but it just had too many bells and whistles for me. My beacon needs to do two things really well. Transmit and look for other beacons. The rest is okay but secondary. Sometimes it is unnecessary. Which the Vector was borderline on.


----------

